
Vim Considered Harmful - madetech
https://www.madetech.com/news/vim-considered-harmful
======
dozzie
Clickbait title on top of an opinion piece that doesn't justify author's
position. From my perspective, it's a good thing that the link leads to a non-
existing page and reader needs to dig quite deep to find the article.

